
Congress Will Finally Make Its Research Reports Public - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/04/you-always-wanted-read-crs-reports-now-you-can
======
jakeogh
Also (first):
[https://www.wikileaks.org/wiki/Category:Congressional_Resear...](https://www.wikileaks.org/wiki/Category:Congressional_Research_Service)

It would be nice if
[https://www.everycrsreport.com](https://www.everycrsreport.com) had an index.

